

IT Crowd - gmosx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mTvrWnEWK8&feature=player_embedded

======
jgrahamc
This is a very funny series. I've watched many episodes on 4oD (Channel 4's on
demand service). One thing that's really worth observing is the collection of
objects on the shelves of the IT department. There are many in jokes and great
bits of hardware there.

Also, the actress who plays Jen is absolutely priceless in her delivery of
many of the ridiculous things she has to say. Highly recommended.

~~~
dazzawazza
Many of the items are lent by fans on the show and followers of @Glinner (the
writer) on Twitter.

@Glinner wrote Father Ted and Black Books as well.

~~~
jsvaughan
Father Ted = 5 x Black Books = 1000000 x IT Crowd

~~~
MC27
I was looking at Father Ted for the first time some months back on More4, and
it seems very dated. I like Black Books a lot because of the wry humour. IT
Crowd episodes are pretty random (especially series 4), but when they get an
episode right, it's stunning.

------
lmaonade
does anyone else not find the it crowd funny at all?

i have had it recommended to me over and over, but i simply do not find it
funny at all. yes, it has geeky jokes, but as a comedy and an overall tv show
is utterly appalling imo.

compared to something like black books, which is just brilliant

~~~
pathik
Me. I saw the first episode and found it utterly unfunny.

I would rather prefer The Big Bang Theory.

~~~
joshbert
I think it is fair to compare both these shows, but we have to remember that
they are funny on different levels.

I love both The IT Crowd and The Big Bang Theory, but their appeal, while
somewhat similar, is inherently different.

------
ukdm
You can't top the episode where Jen borrows the Internet for a presentation.
Fantastic series.

~~~
d_c
This Jen (points to box), is THE INTERNET!

If you have access via an UK IP you can watch the series online:
<http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-it-crowd/4od>

~~~
cabalamat
For those of you who can't get 4od to work (i.e. me) or who're outside the UK,
it's also available via BitTorrent and The Pirate Bay.

~~~
shrikant
I don't understand why this is downvoted into almost oblivion - I'm in India,
and the only reason I've watched the show and can appreciate the post and this
discussion is because of the resources mentioned in parent.

------
motters
Well, I'm not necessarily saying it's bad, but this kind of show isn't really
my cup of tea. If anything, it seems to be perpetuating a crude stereotype of
technologists, which doesn't really relate to my own experience.

------
pclark
this anti piracy spoof on it crowd is one of my favourite things ever:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALZZx1xmAzg>

------
axod
The first series was fantastic. Shame Chris Morris left :( 2nd and 3rd series
are still good fun though. It's not got the bite it had though IMHO.

(Chris Morris on IT Crowd) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-QjskHTSf4>

~~~
jgrahamc
Yes. That made me cry with laughter. I worked at Interwoven where the CEO,
Martin Brauns, was a big biker (and Iron Man participant). We sponsored Lance
Armstrong in the Tour de France.

------
thehodge
Did you see that ludicrous display last night? What was Wenger thinking
sending Walcott on so early?

\-- best line ever

~~~
webspiderus
You know Arsenal, they always try to walk it in

------
david927
And maybe the funniest episode: Season 2, Episode 1.

Part 1: [http://www.blinkx.com/watch-video/the-it-crowd-the-work-
outi...](http://www.blinkx.com/watch-video/the-it-crowd-the-work-
outing/ZJyWjeDJi7dB4fTr_ut-LQ)

Part 2:[http://www.blinkx.com/watch-video/the-it-crowd-the-work-
outi...](http://www.blinkx.com/watch-video/the-it-crowd-the-work-
outing/v5tFhgt4pGD93FbwdDCkEA)

------
keyle
Fire, exclamation mark. Fire, exclamation mark... looking forward to hearing
from you, best regards, morris mos. ... Wait, no, too formal.

~~~
sinc
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqQ6Z-HmAqY>

------
Marticus
From most of the comments, what I get is that people don't like British humor,
because they are pros at making fun of everyone and everything.

If you don't believe me, go find a relatively comprehensive rhyming slang
dictionary.

------
patrickk
How to break the internet (from the head of IT):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrQUWUfmR_I>

ps. I bet this must be a highly downloaded show ;-)

------
atomical
I think geeks would also like the BBC series Saxondale or the Mighty Boosh. I
have been an anglophile for many years now and the creative ideas that come
from the BBC are very impressive.

~~~
chopsueyar
I second the "Mighty Boosh". Cartoon Network's Adult Swim had edited versions,
but you must watch the originals to experience the Boosh.

Also, Maurice from 'IT Crowd' is a reoccurring character on the Boosh. He is
one of the shaman, Saboo.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_recurring_characters_fr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_recurring_characters_from_The_Mighty_Boosh#Saboo)

------
pclark
so all geeks look for in tv shows is vaguely IT related jokes?

~~~
jgrahamc
No.

There's lots of detail in this show. Firstly there are three characters: the
incompetent head of IT, Moss who is very, very nerdy and Roy who seems like a
classic IT person. You have three very distinct characters to start with that
are easy to identify with.

Jen is attractive in a way that is likely to appeal to IT folk. She's slightly
clumsy and inept, and not too pretty, so that makes her desirable. She's geeky
without realizing it. I realize that may be horribly judgmental to say 'not
too pretty' and I'm sure that actress would not want to hear that, but I'm
sure part of her appeal is that she's not some plastic model type, but a real
woman.

Then there are stories which revolve around life within a large office without
the heavy, ponderous 'humour' of The Office. The show is lighthearted and the
situations slightly ridiculous.

Finally, there's the IT aspects where the most outrageous things happen.
People here have cited Jen 'breaking' the Internet by Googling Google. But
there are many others and they lampoon both people's perception of how IT folk
behave, and the same people's lack of IT knowledge.

~~~
inf_variance
So stereotypical characters, clichéd dialogue, and plot lines on an
intellectual level with soap operas?

You may not agree, but I, for one, find it to be unoriginal drivel that
swindles a profit from internet subculture.

~~~
jgrahamc
It's TV. I have low expectations.

~~~
pclark
there is brilliant TV: Mad Men, The Wire, Band of Brothers, Deadwood...

~~~
yardie
those are all dramas, big budget dramas too. I have yet to encounter a 30
minute comedy I would consider brilliant. But this show gets chuckles and the
jokes are easy enough for most people to understand, even my non-IT wife
understood the Googling Google joke.

No, Arrested development is not brilliant in the same way as The Wire. In
fact, nothing is as brilliant as the wire; TV for me was ruined after the wire
concluded.

~~~
pclark
IMHO Brilliant Comedies: 30 Rock, The Office, How I Met Your Mother & It's
Always Sunny in Philly

Community is awesome but very early, too.

